# Look for a partner in Australia



## aileen4you (Nov 6, 2010)

*Ebay*

Did you purchase something from ebay?


----------



## shazi (Sep 28, 2008)

aileen4you said:


> Did you purchase something from ebay?


i think ebay is great specially you can return product if you are not satisfy


----------



## bluechipchat (Jan 6, 2011)

send us a pm


----------



## lezah20 (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't tried purchasing at ebay,but I've heard a lot about them that they are great, their offers are great!


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have the exact solution of your problem but I have awareness about "homebasedbusinessaustralia" which assists home business in australia, work at home, home based business.


----------



## mjones2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

aileen4you said:


> Did you purchase something from ebay?


I did purchase some products from ebay also. They are great, people already know about them, they've been on the market for a while so people trust them. If you don't like the product you can return it and receive the funds back without any problems.


----------

